# "Looks like lobster is back on the menu boys!"



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

A couple of bugs we picked up while hunting lionfish on Tuesday.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Mmmmmmm.... Mmmmmmm.... Goood!!!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Now those are some COCK ROACHED there! :thumbup:


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## surfmoto (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm sure you won't divulge the numbers where you found those guys would you? &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've cooked lobster in the shell on the egg...purty dern good!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

surfmoto said:


> I'm sure you won't divulge the numbers where you found those guys would you? &#55357;&#56832;


Yea, two-gether. lol! Sorry, I couldn't resist. Those are the biggest spiney (longusta) lobster I ever seen!! How much did they weigh? Niccceeee!!

Welcome to the forum surfmoto!!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Those are dandies! Don't think I've seen a bigger one.:thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

surfmoto said:


> I'm sure you won't divulge the numbers where you found those guys would you?


Green's Hole


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Green's Hole


Greens hole, that is awesome,, I have a story about that if you want to hear it. Not really sure i should post it openly though, message me.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Brings back old days memories of off Jacksonville Fl. and the trysler grounds a few years back like 35 we would get 5 or 6 that size a dive. Nice Catch guys Try to get one without breaking the antenna and have it mounted...


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Holy smoke Batman. Nice.. Good to eat.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh wow, what time is supper? Nice catch guys!


----------

